# Причина боли при грыже в конечностях



## Осипов Сергей (13 Янв 2012)

Бубновский говорит, что нерв невозможно сдавить...  Приводит метафору - кабель в изоляции, там как бы кабель сильно защищен.
Традиционная же медицина считает, что причина именно в защемлении нерва.
Бобырь тоже так считает.

Это так?
Боли в конечностях носят фантомный характер? Т.е. их на самом деле нет?
Но тогда почему пьявки, например, поставленные на конечность, уменьшают боль? Если это фантомные боли и их источник - зажатый нерв?


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (13 Янв 2012)

Осипов Сергей написал(а):


> Бубновский говорит, что нерв невозможно сдавить... Приводит метафору - кабель в изоляции, там как бы кабель сильно защищен. Традиционная же медицина считает, что *причина* именно в защемлении нерва. Бобырь тоже так считает.


 "*Причина*" чего? (ваше сообщение не определяет предмет вопроса).


----------



## Осипов Сергей (14 Янв 2012)

написано же - причина боли в конечностях (в заголовке смотрите)


----------

